# Do you use bobbers?



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Call me crazy, but I LOATHE using bobbers when ice fishing.

I also hate using jigging raps. That may sound sacreligious to ice fishing tried and true, but I got no confidence in them.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I definitely like to jig, and find this much more productive, but I don't like to jig with both hands so I will usually use a bobber on one pole. Those ice buster bobbers are pretty slick--you can cut them down to customize sensitivity.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Same way as Dr. J.

One deadstick with a float, usually a hook and minnow or waxie, and the other stick is an active jigging rod with a Genz Worm or a (two words) Buckshot Rattle Spoon.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

So I guess by looking at my avitar you'd be able to tell. However for me it depends on where and what I'm fishing for.

Walleye on Lake of the Woods its the Ice Buster bobbers all the way. The sensitvity is great and I love yellin' "BOBBER DOWN!!!" when the bite is on to raz my buddies. However as many will attest, the bobber is not always the way to go when aggresivly jigging for perch. Not too many bobbers come out of the box when I'm on Devis Lake.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am a bobber user. I like to have one jigging pole, but if they are not biting fast and furious i like to have as many lines as legally possible in the water.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ice busters all the way!!! Jigging is work and ice fishing is not supposed to be work! Since I went over 40 that is the way I approach it now.

Food, beverage, and bobbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceman guides (Dec 6, 2005)

Ice Busters here too gota love them when it gets 10 below the water will frezze in you hole but not your line..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

My bobber is my vex!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

If I am having a beverage while I am fishing - bobber all the way!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

nothin beats the sight of watchin a bobber disapear down an ice hole.


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

I like normally jig one pole and the other one on a ice buster bobber. I use my vex when I jig so I know where to stop my jig.


----------



## Minnesota50 (Jan 27, 2006)

I go small. Always. Nothing beats small lures and small bait and small bobbers. I have caught small fish as well as all the big fish I need by always going small. Just dont go too small. :lol:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

not anymore until I bought a vexilar.. but I still use ice buster bobbers on the other rod. :beer:


----------



## foldingwings (Feb 13, 2006)

Worked great for me on Red Lake until those monkster Crappies quite bitting that really sucks but otherwize thats all I use.


----------

